# Replacement For MS Front Page



## zoomie71 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been using MS Front Page since 2000, have never tried anything else, I would like to update my software. Can anyone recommend a software which works similar to Front Page, so I won't be pulling my hair out trying to start over learning a new program.

Thanks


----------



## zoomie71 (Jan 24, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I use a MACBOOK Pro...OS X Lion





zoomie71 said:


> I've been using MS Front Page since 2000, have never tried anything else, I would like to update my software. Can anyone recommend a software which works similar to Front Page, so I won't be pulling my hair out trying to start over learning a new program.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

It depends on what kind of software you are looking for, WYSIWYG or a text editor. Dreamweaver is the first thing that came into my mind. I use Dreamweaver and it is quite easy to use and is probably the best replacement for FrontPage. However it does cost a lot.

A free option would be KompoZer. It is one the good easy to use WYSIWYG editors.

Or if you are looking for simple editor then go for Notepad++


----------



## zoomie71 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't do a lot of HTML editing. Exept for the Meta tagging, and moving some things around or text. Mostly drag and drop in or cut and paste wkith the cursor. As long as I can use FTP to publish...I need to be able to import my site files as well, not sure if these trial softwares, or freebies will allow that option.
I have dreamweaver now messing with it, haven't been able to figure out how to import.



Sorop3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends on what kind of software you are looking for, WYSIWYG or a text editor. Dreamweaver is the first thing that came into my mind. I use Dreamweaver and it is quite easy to use and is probably the best replacement for FrontPage. However it does cost a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoomie71 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just downloaded and have been playing with Kompozer. Is there a way to do a web site import from my host. Didn't see a menu for this. Maybe since this is a fee app it cannot be done, Just wondering...

Thanks




Sorop3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends on what kind of software you are looking for, WYSIWYG or a text editor. Dreamweaver is the first thing that came into my mind. I use Dreamweaver and it is quite easy to use and is probably the best replacement for FrontPage. However it does cost a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

zoomie71 said:


> I just downloaded and have been playing with Kompozer. Is there a way to do a web site import from my host. Didn't see a menu for this. Maybe since this is a fee app it cannot be done, Just wondering...
> 
> Thanks



Are you saying you want to import the site you made with FrontPage into Kompozer and continue editing it there?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you use frontpage extensions then it will not import properly no matter the software. you will also have to redo those portions of the website. To import, just use ftp and download your website.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobeit said:


> if you use frontpage extensions then it will not import properly no matter the software. you will also have to redo those portions of the website. To import, just use ftp and download your website.


Yes this was the same thing I was going to say. My suggestion, is when using a different tool you start over and recreate everything in the new tool.

The issue with WYSIWYG editors is that they each do things and interpret things different. Many of them also leave a lot of garbage behind that makes sense to FrontPage, but doesn't make sense to DreamWeaver, or Komposer etc....


----------



## zoomie71 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, I need a backup software, in case mine craps on me..I have a VFW Site I've been building for a new Post here where I live in PI, and I'm about to submit it to the web...Can't afford to lose the ability to update...



MartyF81 said:


> Are you saying you want to import the site you made with FrontPage into Kompozer and continue editing it there?


----------



## zoomie71 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't use Frontpage to upload and download any longer, I use Cute FTP and Firezilla...That FP extensions are real flakey, always have been unreliable.

Thanks



sobeit said:


> if you use frontpage extensions then it will not import properly no matter the software. you will also have to redo those portions of the website. To import, just use ftp and download your website.


----------

